# CPU Temperatur in Taskleiste



## Alex3685 (18. September 2007)

Gibts ein Programm das dauerhaft  die CPU Temperatur in Taskleiste anzeigt??

Schonmal danke im Vorraus!


----------



## EmmasPapa (18. September 2007)

Alex3685 am 18.09.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts ein Programm das dauerhaft  die CPU Temperatur in Taskleiste anzeigt??
> 
> Schonmal danke im Vorraus!



Everest kann das, MSI PCMark kann das, gibt es durchaus vermutlich noch bessere (ressourcenschonendere) Methoden.


----------



## Gesteini (18. September 2007)

Das hier dürfte doch was sein.


----------



## Riddick1107 (19. September 2007)

Speedfan ist auch sehr gut dafür, verbraucht auch nicht so viel an Leistung! 
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_13004208.html


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (19. September 2007)

Alex3685 am 18.09.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts ein Programm das dauerhaft  die CPU Temperatur in Taskleiste anzeigt??
> 
> Schonmal danke im Vorraus!



Motherboard Monitor

MfG Jimini


----------



## ShivaChandra (19. September 2007)

Alex3685 am 18.09.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts ein Programm das dauerhaft  die CPU Temperatur in Taskleiste anzeigt??
> 
> Schonmal danke im Vorraus!




Core Temp!

Läuft ohne Installation, funzt aber glaube nicht bei allen CPU's, bei meinem Athlon 64 3200+ gehts ohne Probleme!


----------

